# Moments for the newcomers of GBAtemp



## antonkan (Jul 13, 2009)

Here it is:
Creating a new topic in a worng section
Linking or requesting warez
Getting banned or suspended
Members replying for a question to a newcomer
Did not post a new topic a long time
Flaming, trolling and spamming
Double posting
What do you think about this topic?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 13, 2009)

heres a pretty funny fail topic

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=167372


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 13, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> heres a pretty funny fail topic
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=167372


hehe. I get it.


----------



## Splych (Jul 13, 2009)

Linkiboy, that topic belongs in this thread.


----------



## da_head (Jul 13, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> heres a pretty funny fail topic
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=167372


owned lmao


----------



## Crass (Jul 13, 2009)

This is more like a list for people who are new to the internet. God I love those cute little 13 year old boys who like to play pokeman and spam stupid shit like this *licks his lips* I just want to gobble them up like MJ.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay. Now what do I do?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 13, 2009)

I think this kid is the most hated GBATemp member.


Stop posting useless topics that no one cares about please.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2009)

In my opinion, antonkan kicks ass!! You go man!


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

What is this thread for? I don't see any point at all

Is it for your haters to flame you? But you know, I always hated the Arial font

And Toni is an Antokan fan.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2009)

antonkan said:
			
		

> What do you think about this topic?



I think its garbage!  

Like all your topics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Press reply to tell me what you think.


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2009)

All these moments will be lost in time, like n00bs in the rain...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 13, 2009)

I have seen n00bs on fire off the shoulder of Orion.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 13, 2009)

isn't it
to leave a comment, press the add reply button
?


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 13, 2009)

How do I reply  to this thread?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> This is more like a list for people who are new to the internet. God I love those cute little 13 year old boys who like to play pokeman and spam stupid shit like this *licks his lips* I just want to gobble them up like MJ.



Hey! That's me!

Actually I'm older than that, though.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2009)

Is there an English Translation

Can someone translate (insert game here)


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 13, 2009)

This person ----> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=184304

Posting 3 topics of the same shit.

HOW DO I PATCH THIS GAME CAPSSSS


----------



## Domination (Jul 13, 2009)

Click on the add reply, fast reply or quote buttons and use your keyboard to type in the blank white space to tell us what you feel about everyone's criticism.




			
				antonkan said:
			
		

> Members replying for a question to a newcomer
> Did not post a new topic a long time



And always posting topics isn't really a good thing you know. Not if they don't contribute anything and are fail topics.


Really, shouldn't this be closed?


----------



## da_head (Jul 13, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> How do I reply  to this thread?


i c wat u did thar


----------



## Elritha (Jul 13, 2009)

Can I hav link plz to rom!!!!!!!


Just kidding.


----------



## da_head (Jul 13, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> Can I hav link plz to rom!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just kidding.


it's actually: [email protected] i has teh 1ink 4 r0mz pl0xers?


noob.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 13, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> it's actually: [email protected] i has teh 1ink 4 r0mz pl0xers?
> 
> 
> noob.



Ah thanks for that. My noobness is a bit rusty. You have it perfected.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or like this?

can i have link to rom of mario i like mario mario is fun i just dont know where 2 get rom last rom i downloaded gave me spyware now i cant use computer can people help me fix computer as well and can i have mario link because i want to play mario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## Bake (Jul 13, 2009)

Mario is great plumber.


----------



## Hideki-kun (Jul 13, 2009)

wait... Moments for the newcomers of GBAtemp? How are these "moments"? This is more like "guidelines" or "useless".

I hope I didn't post this in the worng section.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 13, 2009)

This thread will go far!!


----------



## Da Foxx (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't usually use this term, but this topic is EPIC FAIL.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 13, 2009)

All I have to say to THIS!! is...What the... How the &%(* did that happen?

EDIT: Woot! 100!! Beer for all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> All I have to say to THIS!! is...What the... How the &%(* did that happen?



I actually laughed in real life at that. 

WII BRICKED!!!! BLACK SCREEN AFTER LOADING!!!! HELP!!!!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 13, 2009)

Has the PSP-3000 been hacked yet?

Please go to or support (insert website here)


----------



## Da Foxx (Jul 14, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> All I have to say to THIS!! is...What the... How the &%(* did that happen?


Congrats on your 100th post! (You have 100 at the time of this posting.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone who thinks post count matters like that is an artard.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 14, 2009)

I figured out a way to hack the [insert console name] using a hex editor!!!


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 14, 2009)

OtakuGamerZ said:
			
		

> All I have to say to THIS!! is...What the... How the &%(* did that happen?
> 
> EDIT: Woot! 100!! Beer for all.


BEER!!!


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> In my opinion, antonkan kicks ass!! You go man!


Of course you do. We all know Toni likes to find a young troll then rehabilitate them to the point where there a normal part of the community. Watch out pingpong your days are numbered! haha


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 14, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right like antonkan is going to be the new p1ngpong.  

Plutonij has much reduced influence on these forums these days anyway, ever since I ended my alliance with him and defected to lilsypha over in irc.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 14, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Pwned              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" - p1ngpong

i think this should be moved to the EOF...


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> This is more like a list for people who are new to the internet. God I love those cute little 13 year old boys who like to play pokeman and spam stupid shit like this *licks his lips* I just want to gobble them up like MJ.


whats wrong with POKEMANZ!!? i love them


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> What is this thread for? I don't see any point at all
> 
> Is it for your haters to flame you? But you know, I always hated the Arial font
> 
> And Toni is an Antokan fan.



From now on I think I'm going to write all of my posts in Microsoft Sans Serif with this green font colour, just so people will notice me more.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Da Foxx said:
			
		

> Anyone who thinks post count matters like that is an artard.
> Well, that particular post count gets you into the Trading forums, so...
> 
> QUOTE(Law @ Jul 14 2009, 01:20 PM) From now on I think I'm going to write all of my posts in Microsoft Sans Serif with this green font colour, just so people will notice me more.



Notice you more but also ignore you. I'm not going to adjust the contrast on my monitor just so I could read that. You'll be like the pink elephant in the room. People will notice you but pointedly ignore you or pretend like they don't see you at all. The "pink" part is to add some gay overtones.


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Da Foxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps a nice yellow? Or maybe a striking shade of orange? Or maybe something darker?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello world! This is my 100th post! I am a newcomer no more!

You know, I think I'll write in black this time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2009)

yeaj ill use comic sans ms for a while


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Use the same as your sig and avatar.

But I have a question.... Does using certain fonts rampantly get warns? 

If everyone did different fonts and colors, it'll be really annoying and messy though.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

I SHALL WRITE LIKE THIS, SO THAT MY WORDS HAVE MORE _IMPACT._ Get it? "Impact"? No?


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> I SHALL WRITE LIKE THIS, SO THAT MY WORDS HAVE MORE _IMPACT._ Get it? "Impact"? No?



I already took impact go choose another!

Though, I'll like to ask Antokan a question.... why'd you choose Arial out of all the fonts. I've seen many memebers using different colors, and someone like Orc, but I don't see many using specific fonts.


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

How do I get Wingdings on this thing?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 14, 2009)

This topic should go in the EOF


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 14, 2009)

iGotYourAttention


----------



## Law (Jul 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Use the same as your sig and avatar.
> 
> But I have a question.... Does using certain fonts rampantly get warns?
> 
> If everyone did different fonts and colors, it'll be really annoying and messy though.



I think I recall something about him being "warned" about using the font as it was annoying other members, but I can't remember if it was just a verbal warning or an actual +10% warning.


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so cool, I don't jump on the bandwagon and change my fonts.



Spoiler



plox tell me how use change fonts. i dont cant do it


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 14, 2009)

AM I FAMOUS NOW?


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> AM I FAMOUS NOW?



I CAN'T SEEEEEE YOOOUUUUU!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Everyone use white!

And this should really go into EoF now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

You guys ruined perfectly good thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You should all learn from antonkan!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 14, 2009)

Stupid Plutonij, I wanted to add +1 post count!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BASTAD!!!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You guys ruined perfectly good thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

This has become like a classic Antonkan thread, his other notorious thread got moved here and even got renamed.

He must be sad right now.

Toni Plutonij is being a party pooper, he says he support him, but its always him who moves his threads to EoF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And to reply , press the add reply button


----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2009)

HOw tO CHanGE TOpicz TITLEZ???!
HOW TO gET SHOUTBOXERZS!11!!
how TO Chainge MY RAnKZ
THeez GAime SUXORS EVen THO I haveNT TRIeD EET!!11!
CAn gEEB Mii ROMZ PWEAZE!!?!?!
WHEECH ROMSite IS bEST?? _*snip*_ or *_snip*_

ISPAMMYPOSTWITHOUTANYSPACINGANDPOSTALLINCAPANDNOPUNCTUATION


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2009)

p0wned!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>


sorry but i need a much more constructive post than that!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>



Why do we get newcomers like this? One emoticon posts.... tch. lol JK

And wrong section, should belong to General Off-Topic Chat


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

>


I felt the thread move underneath my feet. Toni, you're amazing   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Seriously now, mere text can no longer convey my message. I have transcended the mundane letters, fonts and colours, my thoughts are on a higher plane. I shall now communicate solely through interpretative dance. My next post will be on Youtube. See if I don't.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Raika (Jul 14, 2009)

Costello has brilliant dance moves!


----------



## DarkRey (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats the topic?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

OK, mutual effort led to this.....

*From now on, this thread will be known as "thread that manage to lose FAIL from EPIC FAIL"!!!!!*




I believe I'll start replying by dance as well


----------



## Domination (Jul 14, 2009)

Inb4 Antonkan returns and sees the mess.

Try not to remove any posts till Singapore time 7pm ok?

Off to do homeworks now


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)

*dances but no reply shows

*Posts merged*

*dances harder


----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2009)

Note spelling: 



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *"thread that manage to lose the FAIL from EPIC FAIL"!!!!!*


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## NeSchn (Jul 14, 2009)

I suggest you listen to this song and look at the below .gifs, it goes perfectly along with it.


----------



## Domination (Jul 15, 2009)

OMG!!!!

Antonkan hasn't come here yet!

Still waitng for his miraculous words.

And NeSchn, that doesn't fit on my opinion.

we need a dance tune


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2009)

"moments for newcomers" #2

Make a thread that ends up with an animation of someone dancing in a fairy costume


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 16, 2009)

*Have you noticed that almost all of antonkan's posts are epic fail?*


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 16, 2009)

you people are so mean.


			
				antonkan said:
			
		

> PLEASE DO NOT POST ME ABOUT ANOTHER THREAD. NEVER! IT'S A NEW RULE!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 16, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> you people are so mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never has posted Antonkan another new thread! I get prize?

And I realise, most of his topics are really fail. He ven copy and pasted something from a Pokemon HG/SS thread and poste it on User Submitted News! *facepalm* (I think he copy and pasted some lame text for the summary of the story? LOL, its a fcking remake)


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2009)

1 out of 1 web cartoonist polled agrees that interpretative dance is the only true means of conveying complex emotion and abstract thought. 

Hey, that's a hundred percent! You can't disregard the numbers!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

You ALL FAIL, antonkan is cool!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> You ALL FAIL, antonkan is cool!



Why the hell has this not been made a sticky?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry p1ngy, I'm onto it


----------



## alidsl (Jul 16, 2009)

The sticky of


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2009)

Fail? That's the most epic building in the history of building buildings. Or whatever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't do much more, but agree with Veho!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 16, 2009)

Fine take this


----------



## Veho (Jul 16, 2009)

That's what you get for avoiding your yardwork. You overlook one little weed, and before you know it, bam, a tree in the middle of the driveway. 


Tell me, how come you _drive_ on a _parkway_ and you _park_ on a _driveway_?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2009)

Ohhhh snizap! This is stickyed now.


----------



## Splych (Jul 16, 2009)

I laughed hard when I saw that this thread got stickied.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 16, 2009)

I shall END this nonsense!!!!!

No more sticky, no more bollocks, from now on, POST SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 16, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I shall END this nonsense!!!!!
> 
> No more sticky, no more bollocks, from now on, POST SERIOUS!!!!



bastad


----------



## Splych (Jul 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed


----------



## mucus (Jul 17, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!
I didn't like this thread at first, but now that p1ngpong posted that several days ago i feel so much more gooder!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 17, 2009)

COUNTING GAME by shadowhunter93 in the EoF


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 17, 2009)

shadowhunter93 said:
			
		

> COUNTING GAME by shadowhunter93 in the EoF



That got closed.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 17, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=2125350


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> antonkan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. "My *topic* isn't a wrong *section*"

I would be suprised if it is.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 17, 2009)

I said it before, and I'll say it again, this guy is a pure gold, and a keeper!!!!


----------



## Domination (Jul 17, 2009)

Antaonkan just went 4x Platinum!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 17, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> shadowhunter93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All 'Counting Games' get closed, it wastes bandwidth for no reason, and it isn't fun at all.


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 17, 2009)

wonder what will antokan come up with next.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> wonder what will antokan come up with next.



LOL

This was in his sig

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=167366


----------



## iPikachu (Jul 18, 2009)

lulz.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

LOL. Some supervisor should change his title to "Fail" like Moots' "The Incredible Sulk". He earned it.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm a pimp.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you public property?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Are you public property?



Yup.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay. We got a Black Metal pimp for public use. So.... how do I use a pimp?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh look! It's another Antonkan thread!

4th Closed thread, or fifth.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Oh look! It's another Antonkan thread!
> 
> 4th Closed thread, or fifth.



Oh Look! You didn't read and didn't realise it was posted already by iPikachu several hours ago!

Antonkan is comedy platinum.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 18, 2009)

p1ngpong JR., not, not really.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Its P1lph now. And saying that is actually degratory of his influence. Not that I care about that fetish anyways.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jul 18, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Oh look! It's another Antonkan thread!
> 
> 4th Closed thread, or fifth.



Thanks to me


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 18, 2009)

No one mentioned his cheat code thread (Clicky for an Antonkan topic.) that got shot into the EOF?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 18, 2009)

It did get mentioned. Yes.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Frontier thread was obviously his greatest fail! It went 18pagesX Platinum


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 18, 2009)

I just said not really.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all. This is how antonkan talks here in the largest GBA and DS community on the web, GBAtemp. 
If you would like to reply to this post about being useless and you already know he talks like this, click the Reply button located at the lower right corner.



















I just can't resist replying to this thread


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Antonkan is getting a larger and larger legion of supposrters! With that Toni Plutonij leading his army!

GBATemp is going to be invaded by fail. Not noobs anymore.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 18, 2009)

Really? Name 3.


----------



## Domination (Jul 18, 2009)

Antonkan himself is a one man army

He is the ultimate bio weapon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He and that Toni Plutonij add up to OVER 9000!


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 18, 2009)

Bio weapon ... !? *Thinks FMP:Fumoffu* So is he that kinda bio weapon!?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> He and that Toni Plutonij add up to OVER 9000!



What does ankotan say about his power level?

It's over ninethousaaaand

What 9000


----------



## Law (Jul 18, 2009)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolol xD omg that was so funny! soup \b\?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 18, 2009)

Someone search for a weakness quickly.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jul 18, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Someone search for a weakness quickly.



Nothing detected, he's unvulnerable.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Call the ninjas, quick!


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

OMG! He is fcking invincible!

He could censor Hadrian's post!

What'd he do next? Mod Shaun's post? Delete Costello's thread? Ban Dice? 

The horror!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> OMG! He is fcking invincible!
> 
> He could censor Hadrian's post!
> 
> ...



Why is he still alive


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 22, 2009)

helloeverybody said:
			
		

> it says it isn't valid and it fails to load, do i have to do any thing to the torrent file is that is and sorry i can't elaborate further that's the best i can do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 3, 2009)

I cannot let this thread die! Extreme bump!


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 3, 2009)

ANTONKAN RULEEEZZZZ

maybe now he it will spare my life


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 3, 2009)

HORROR OF HORRORS!
KINGDOMBLADE HAS BECOME ONE OF THE ANTOKAN'D!


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> mods to not close/lock this topic!


heresy!
you are helping him to live the thread!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 3, 2009)

No, it's just waay to funny to let go.


----------



## Domination (Aug 3, 2009)

IF NO ONE IS CONTRIBUTING NO BUMPS WILL HELP!!!! IDOIT !!!111!!!1 IDOIT!!!1!!!1 IDOIT!!!!1!!!!






This thread should have more Antonkan contribution. Or there should be more Plutonij.


----------



## Brian117 (Aug 3, 2009)

To bump a topic, simply click on, "+ Add Reply" and post whatever you want! It will then move the thread up in the list of threads in the specific forum.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)

O o
/¯/___________________________ _ __/
| IM A FIRIN MAH LAZOR BLAAAAAAAAAAARGHH!!!!
\_\¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ ¯ ¯¯\


----------

